
Chinese pour $110bn into US real estate - prostoalex
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/may/16/chinese-pour-110bn-into-us-real-estate-says-study
======
kevenwang0531
It's interesting that the article says the biggest foreign buyers of US real
estate used to be Canadians. I bet a sizable portion of the Canadian buyers
are in fact Canadian Chinese (also HK and Taiwan) who immigrated there in the
late 1990s. Having lived in Vancouver, I've seen my family's house quadruple
in price from 2005 to 2010. Now that Canadian immigration laws have become
more restrictive, Chinese immigrants are using EB-5 to come to the US and
settle in places like the Bay Area and LA. This is why I think the Bay Area
real estate market still has room to grow and the entire US real estate market
will experience a sustained recovery in the next 5-10 years.

------
boznz
Better and cheaper than going to war for territory

